# Custom Transfers Allow Any Business To Cash In On Gift-Giving Market



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Retail and wholesale customers alike are all occasionally in the position of needing to give a gift. Whether it’s for customers, family or friends, you can boost sales by promoting your shop’s ability to personalize a wide range of gift items through the use of custom transfers offered by Transfer Express. 

What may seem like an ordinary item becomes special when it features a name, logo, or custom design. For example, consider putting together a trio of useful items of interest to golfers such as a golf towel, cooler, and a special bag for holding golf tees. By adding the tournament name or event, these items become valued and used mementos. 

Other great personalized gift ideas for college students include their school mascot on a T-shirt, a pillowcase, a laundry bag, a tablet case, or lounge pants. For dads, consider displaying items with a name on a laptop bag, a passport carrier, a garment bag, a mouse pad, or a desk coaster.

For moms and grandmothers, designs can be heat applied to aprons, placemats, oven mitts, dish towels, and pot holders. Imagine creating designs with words such as “Mary’s Kitchen,” “Mom’s House,” “Chef Grandma,” or similar sayings. 

One of the advantages of using custom transfers is the speed at which you can have them delivered and then it takes only seconds to apply them to the selected products. Express Names™, numbers, and single-color custom transfers ship the same day when ordered by 11 a.m. EST. Stock rhinestones or transfers can be ordered until 3 p.m. EST for same-day shipping. Transfer Express also offers Speedy Air, which arrives in two days, making it ideal for last-minute applications.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

